# Can I Tow A 26kbrs With A Chevy Silverado 1500 5.3l



## Bign (Apr 8, 2009)

Like i said i have a 1500 extended cab z71 4x4 and i'm looking at buying a 26krbs. Can i tow it without any problems?

Thanks,


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

It will be fine as long as you make sure to caulk around your shower and make sure you put a heavy bead along the bottom. Hehe.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Bign, I towed a 28RSS with my Chevy Avalanche 1500. It did fine, but I did wish I had more power at times going up the larger hills. The Av had a soft rearend, but I don't think you have that problem with the Silverado.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

what is your gross combined vehicle rating? i know my 1500 crew 4x4 is 13k. 
what is your max towing weight? my 2007 truck is like 7500ish.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a 2003 silverado 1500 4x4. I pull a 28bhs with it. I do wish I had a little more power, but it will hold 55-60 very well on most roads, steep or long hills are a bummer, but I can live with it. My tow rating is 8600 lbs (according to my owners manual)


----------



## Bign (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. My towing capacity minus the weight of the family is approximately 8k. I really want the 26krbs, but i'm more worried about the 28' 7" overall length. I know I'm getting close with the weight, but i've hauled smaller trailers that blew me all over the road (no trialer brakes at the time). Maybe i'll have to stick with my original plan and get the 210rs.

thanks again,


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Bign said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. My towing capacity minus the weight of the family is approximately 8k. I really want the 26krbs, but i'm more worried about the 28' 7" overall length. I know I'm getting close with the weight, but i've hauled smaller trailers that blew me all over the road (no trialer brakes at the time). Maybe i'll have to stick with my original plan and get the 210rs.
> 
> thanks again,


You might be near your limits. However, it also may work fine. It sounds like your past experience may have been a less than optimal towing setup. Some things you definetly need include a WDH with integrated sway control. Get the Equal-I-zer, or the Reese Dual Cam (straight line) and you will be able to control the sway. Of course a brake controller is a good thing too...


----------



## tb7150 (Aug 1, 2007)

I sent you a MSG, I have one for sale. Let me know if your interested.........


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Which is more important to stay under the...
Gross Combined Weight (13k)
or
Max Towing Weight (7500)?????

I thought I had done my math correct but wanted to make sure and pulled into a truck stop to weight the TT and TV. I've read a few different posts explaining how to weigh for different weights. This time I just put one axle per scale. My math was correct, under for the TT = 6800 (max is 7500). I immediatley was alerted by the actually weight of my TV; which the manual list as 5500....it was 6500. When you do the math, puts me over my GCVW. Your thougths?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I had the same reaction when I had my old TV weighed. See my sig below for my solution to the weight problem. I always tended to look at GCWR first as it would seem that is exceeded prior to tow rating. TV Mfg's these days advertise enormous tow ratings for 1/2 tons. I always felt my old 1/2 ton was pretty maxed out by our 23RS. Just my experience towing where I go in the conditions I tow in.

-CC


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

i pull a 28rsds, i have pulled to florida and kentucky, hot days and cold days. yes my acceration uphills could be better but i am not in a rush. I am very comfy with my setup. i do make it a point not to pull with water unless i have to and that is usually inside the campground. we are looking at the sydney 31rqs, with that TT upgrade i will be going to a bigger TV. good luck!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 26KBRS and towed it with my 5.3 Suburban, not quite the same set up but very similar. In my situation, it would not tow in
overdrive only in 3rd gear, which is not really a bad thing. You won't win any races but you will be OK.

If your traveling in the mountains, I think you will be challanged. I have an equalizer hitch and never experienced any sway issues.


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I have a 26KBRS and used to tow it with my 5.3 Suburban, not quite the same set up but very similar. In my situation, it would not tow in
> overdrive only in 3rd gear, which is not really a bad thing. You won't win any races but you will be OK.
> 
> If your traveling in the mountains, I think you will be challanged. I have an equalizer hitch and never experienced any sway issues.


X2!

Get yourself a good Prodigy brake controller and a weight distribution hitch. It will definitly help your handling.

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bign said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. My towing capacity minus the weight of the family is approximately 8k. I really want the 26krbs, but i'm more worried about the 28' 7" overall length. I know I'm getting close with the weight, but i've hauled smaller trailers that blew me all over the road (no trialer brakes at the time). Maybe i'll have to stick with my original plan and get the 210rs.
> 
> thanks again,


Haven't been around for a few days so I missed this one. You should have no problem pulling this tt with your tv. We purchased our 26KBRS in August and I am pulling it with my 07' Silverado 1500 with the 5.3. Everyone's comments are right on. I wouldn't plan on pulling in the mountains, and often times in big hills it is all the load my truck wants. Also, I would recommend the load equalizing hitch and brake controller. I have them and when I am pulling, other than the hills mentioned, I don't even know the rig is back there. It pulls like a dream and when I brake, I still don't know it is back there. My truck has the Z-71 but it is a 2 wheel drive. It is a crew cab. I've told several folks that I can camp more people in my trailer than I can haul to the campground. I say go for the KBRS and enjoy. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> Which is more important to stay under the...
> Gross Combined Weight (13k)
> or
> Max Towing Weight (7500)?????
> ...


Typically, the Max towing weight is the GCWR minus the weight of a truck with no options with a 150lb driver in it. Some things that add weight may include:
Upgraded radio, leather seats, sunroof, any power motors for windows/seats/etc., bigger wheels/tires, running boards, tonneau cover, bedliner, tailgate step, rear camera, sometimes the automatic transmission.......the list goes on and on and on....









I think all of the new vehicles have to record the acutal dry weight in the door area (on door, or on 'A', or 'B' pillar)


----------

